# Sour Salt?



## rcullison (May 9, 2010)

I just found a rub recipe id like to try containing sour salt. Ive looked everywhere local and have not been able to find it anywhere. Any suggestions or substitutes would be great


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

I have never heard of it thats for sure. What are you planning on using this rub on?


----------



## ecto1 (May 9, 2010)

Sour Salt is Citric Acid you can find it in your spices aisle at the grocery store under that name.  Check the canning Isle also.

Here is a link online if you have no luck locally.

http://www.americanspice.com/catalog/item-20549.html


----------



## rcullison (May 9, 2010)

thanks i believe i saw that at gordons foods but didnt know that was it


----------



## rcullison (May 9, 2010)

Pork is my plan. Ive also had a chicken marinade recipe that contains it


----------

